# Syra-Barcelona



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice Marcala La Paz espresso.

Worth looking up if in Gràcia

Made with love and cracking equipment


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Had one of the best espressos I've had for a long time here on Sunday. Highly recommended.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes Row said:


> Very nice Marcala La Paz espresso.
> 
> Worth looking up if in Gràcia
> 
> Made with love and cracking equipment


Love the look of the exoskeleton.


----------

